# Snowing on the Top of Cannon Mountain!!!!!!



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2011)

Awwwwwww yeeeeeeeaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!

  :flag::beer:


----------



## Nick (Sep 16, 2011)

Yesssss

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## TheBEast (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks like Rime to me....but I'll take it!


----------



## Nick (Sep 16, 2011)

WTF is goign on. It's like everything happened in a day. Snowflakes, frost report, Mount Washington, Cannon. 

Sweet!


----------



## bigbog (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, it is rime mainly on the trees.  But there was another picture with a trace of snow outside the tram.  Cold up here tonight!


----------

